
Ask HN: Restarting a startup - worper
I run a small angel funded startup in Bangalore. We&#x27;ve been working on a mobile analytics SAAS product for about 6 months now. In the six months we&#x27;ve realised that the market we are competing in is just too competitive and there are hundreds of small competitors. We did think our product was differentiated, but our customers think so. We are struggling to get anyone to even use the product. The ones who do end up churning out or never signing up for premium.<p>Long story short, I&#x27;m now left with 50% of the money in the bank and no revenue to speak of. I think it&#x27;s time to do a completely different business. 
Does anyone here have experience with restarting a startup with a different product? Not just pivoting, but a complete restart. What should I be wary of?
======
sharemywin
You should focus on lining up users/customers before you spend a lot of time
on development.

[https://blog.kissmetrics.com/26-customer-development-
resourc...](https://blog.kissmetrics.com/26-customer-development-resources/)

